
Facebook shareholders back proposal to remove Zuckerberg as chairman - _hyn3
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-shareholders/facebook-shareholders-back-proposal-to-remove-zuckerberg-as-chairman-idUSKCN1MR2GY
======
justboxing
Previous Discussion =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18239946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18239946)

